# Groomers-please help



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

I take Wolf to the groomer once every 5-6 weeks, I can't help it I love to pamper him hahaha. I was wondering-what sprays do you recommend? When he comes home he smells sooooo goooooood for weeks at a time! I asked the groomer but they won't share. I'll still go to the groomer, I'd just like something for in between visits. Suggestions??


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are soooo many different grooming sprays out there. Are you looking for something to make him smell good, or to slick up his hair for a better brush-out, or as a leave-in conditioner, or what? 

I'm surprised your groomer won't tell you what she uses. I am always transparent regarding my products, even though some of them aren't made in a consumer-friendly size. If the client really likes a product, and it doesn't come in anything but gallons, I'll ask them to bring in their own bottle and I'll fill it for a nominal fee. Maybe your groomer will do that for you, since she doesn't have to tell you what it is.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

This is what the groomers at my work use. We also spray it on dogs after they have their anal glands expressed

Body Sprays Animal Pharmaceuticals


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL i didn't know there were so many different spritzes for pooches ! i'm looking for something to make him smell good...but now that you mentioned it, how about some leave-in conditioner too!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Best leave-in conditioner is horse conditioner my breeder (Robin) recommended to me. Here are a couple of good types:
Original Mane 'n Tail - Horse Grooming Supplies, Horse Shampoo, Horse Conditioner, Dog Shampoo, Dog Detangler 
Eqyss Premier Conditioner & Detangler - Just Equus

They make the hair feel very soft and luxurious. It also smells fantastic. Gives a great shine and glow. I use it about once a week between baths. I've tried the spray stuff. It doesn't work as well and doesn't last as long as the conditioner. 

Usually what I do is wipe them down with a wet towel or wipes. Brush them with a slicker brush, comb, and shedding blade. Then work in some product with my fingers and then brush them again.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What kind of scent do you like? One of my favorite prefab grooming sprays is Magic Touch #2. It's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way. It smells great, kinda like warm spice, helps with brushout, detangles, and gives the coat a wonderful shine.

I also make my own spray with lanolin and cedar/lavender essential oils, the lanolin is a wonderful skin and coat conditioner, and doesn't have a greasy feel when it dries. The cedar scent lasts a long time and repels insects. You can make it yourself; I buy the lanolin oil and essential oils online, mix them in some hot water and rubbing alcohol, shake well until an emulsion forms. Shake well before each use. The alcohol is optional, for me it just helps the water fraction evaporate quickly once it's on the dog, leaving only the oils behind.

I know we're talking GSDs here, but the lanolin spray is fantastic for poodles and other curly-coated dogs, it really makes the coat fluff out and stand up, and it helps detangle.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I haunt the local Petco's clearance bins, they often have grooming spray on half off or more.


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I haunt the local Petco's clearance bins, they often have grooming spray on half off or more.


 oooooooooh good idea!! i didn't know they had that stuff there!!!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> What kind of scent do you like? One of my favorite prefab grooming sprays is Magic Touch #2. It's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way. It smells great, kinda like warm spice, helps with brushout, detangles, and gives the coat a wonderful shine.
> 
> I also make my own spray with lanolin and cedar/lavender essential oils, the lanolin is a wonderful skin and coat conditioner, and doesn't have a greasy feel when it dries. The cedar scent lasts a long time and repels insects. You can make it yourself; I buy the lanolin oil and essential oils online, mix them in some hot water and rubbing alcohol, shake well until an emulsion forms. Shake well before each use. The alcohol is optional, for me it just helps the water fraction evaporate quickly once it's on the dog, leaving only the oils behind.


i'm not sure what scents i like on him....the one's he's had that stand out in my mind that i LOVED were cranberry, lavendar, and one was a real clean smell....that's a great idea to try to make my own!


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Best leave-in conditioner is horse conditioner my breeder (Robin) recommended to me. Here are a couple of good types:
> Original Mane 'n Tail - Horse Grooming Supplies, Horse Shampoo, Horse Conditioner, Dog Shampoo, Dog Detangler
> Eqyss Premier Conditioner & Detangler - Just Equus
> 
> ...


thanks i'm going to look for it in the pet store (the one by me has all sorts of horse stuff)!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

LissG said:


> i'm not sure what scents i like on him....the one's he's had that stand out in my mind that i LOVED were cranberry, lavendar, and one was a real clean smell....that's a great idea to try to make my own!


Yes, the great thing about making your own is you can tailor the scent to exactly what you like, and experiment a little. One small bottle of lanolin oil and a few small bottles of essential oils will make gallons of spray, so it's economical, too. 

If you like fruity scents, there is a product called "Plum Silky" which has a very sweet berry-like scent. They have a shampoo, conditioner, and I think they make a finishing spray as well. It's a little TOO fruity for me personally, but some groomers swear by it. The shampoo and conditioner does leave the coat nice and silky, as advertised, but I haven't tried the spray.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LissG said:


> oooooooooh good idea!! i didn't know they had that stuff there!!!


We use it when we didn't have time to bathe a dog or it wasn't that dirty from playing outside that it needed a bath, or it's too cold to bathe one, and adopters are coming 
I like to spritz some baby powder scented stuff on puppies or the "ocean" smelling one on adults, and brush it through. 
I do use it on my own dogs, and to keep them clean between baths, I get baby wipes and wipe them down.


----------

